# Neon tetra growth



## Sue hope (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a tank with 7 guppies, 4 neon tetras and 2 shrimps. The tetras I have had for 3 years, the guppies were bred here, and are 2 years old, the shrimps are at least 3 years now. I don’t have real plants, the water is part changed every 10 days, and all has been well for years. A couple of months ago, I noticed a dark coloured growth on the side of one of the neon tetras which has now grown to quite a size. I have trawled through the internet, but I’m unable to find anything which looks remotely like my problem. Because I was not certain if the growth was fungal, or a tumour, I have isolated the fish into a heated and filtered tank, alongside the main tank, so that the tetra doesn’t feel too isolated. The fish is still eating, and swimming normally, so I’m completely baffled. I don’t think its a fungal infection now, but if it was a tumour, I don’t see how he could swim upright! Can anyone help at all?


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

3 is Quite old for a neon so it could be something age related. I think if it was some kind of disease it would have spread to the other fish by now


----------



## Sue hope (Oct 15, 2020)

David C said:


> 3 is Quite old for a neon so it could be something age related. I think if it was some kind of disease it would have spread to the other fish by now


Yes thanks...that's what I thought. I'm assuming its a tumour, so I'll let him be as long as he's comfy.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd just let him.live out his days with his tank mates


----------



## Sue hope (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m thinking the same. Thanks


----------

